# WLAN AP mit VPN-Server verbinden?



## little_evil101 (30. August 2012)

Hallo an alle 

Ich hab mir da mal was gedacht und wollte mal wissen ob das Möglich ist. Also folgende Situation:
Ich bin in einem Studentenwohnheim per Patch-Buchse mit einem internen Netzwerk verbunden, also kein Kontakt zum Internet.
In diesem Netz sind alle PCs/Geräte der Wohnungen drin und ein VPN-Server. Wenn man ins Internet will muss man sich mit dem VPN verbinden, der dann somit praktisch das zentrale Gateway bildet. (Ohne den kommt man nicht raus.)
Jdf. jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es WLAN-APs die man an diesen Netzwerk hängen kann im Zimmer und die sich dann mit Anmeldedaten direkt mit dem VPN-Server verbinden, damit der AP praktisch das VPN-Netzwerk verwendet und zum WLAN macht (natürlich dementsprechend gesichert)?
Also praktisch:  [PC] ---WLAN---> [AP] ----VPN----> [Server] ---INTERNET--->...
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen


----------

